# Mini Birdhouses



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well Mitch since you started it I will add a few. I have been turning mini birdhouses to get ready for the showing the 1st of December. She wants to decorate a tree with just my ornaments. Anyway need to make about 5 or 6 more but it is a start.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Bernie
Nice work Bern. I like them. Aren't they fun to make? I made several more but couldn't post them.I like the roofs shape on yours. Quite a while ago I ordred a Joe Wagner tool to use to decorate the roof of acorn shape birdhouses. It makes the roof look exactly like an acorn and operates something like a chattertool. Close to a month and still never received it. I like your wife"s idea about decorating the tree. Should look nice. Aren't these women great? Make sure to post a picture of the tree so we can all enjoy seeing how it looks. Mitch


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Mitch. The first two I did use the wagner tool on them. If you see them up close it really looks like a acorn. The tree that will be decorated is at the Carnagie Arts Gallery. I should have said the director wants to decorate a tree with my ornaments. Mitch here is where I got mine and they came in right away.

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...agner_Texturing_Tool___wagner_texturing?Args=

They have a video demo on that page and it says they are in stock. I got the 1/4 X 16 and the 3/8 X 16.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Bernie
Now that you mentioned it, I can see the results of the Wagner tool on the first birdhouse and it looks great. Sorry, I didn't know about your work being displayed at Carnegie Arts Gallery.I wouldn't have posted my houses till after the display had I known Bern. BTW, I grew up in a town named Carnegie. I too bought my Wagner tool from the same place as you did and saw the demo. Thanks for telling me though. They said they were out but nobody notified me so I called past monday and they said I would have one friday, this week. Got a tracking number and it won't be here till next tuesday. Oh well, some things don't go the way you want. Mitch


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice work Bernie. I like the acorn one the best. Good luck with your showing. With your work, I'm sure it will go well.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

As expected Bernie, great work and you will have to make a lot more I think.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone. As soon as I get the birds on them I will post another picture.


----------

